# Amazing Brazil´s third metropolis! Have you ever heard of it???



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Always catches my attention after Rio and Sao Paulo.


I am amazed that so many people have heard of Belo Horizonte. I though that most of you wouldn´t. Thank you! It is certainly a very good place to live. You have most of the enterteinment of Rio and Sp, but better quality of life, less violence and other big cities problems such Rio and SP.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Belo Horizonte is an amazing city. If I were to move to Brazil this would probaly be the city that I would move to. I could always drive or fly to Rio or Sao Paulo if I needed a bigger city experience. Belo Horizonte looks amazing. The city is modern, clean, and classy. Looks like a great place to live.


----------



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

Bruno_BL said:


> BH is a very beautiful city!!!


Thanks!


----------



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

And I didn´t mention yet the AMAZING weather!! It´s just perfect! Never too cold and never too warm! Real warm summer days we get only 80´s. And really cold winter nigths, we don´t get below 40´s! It´s is a pleasent weather!


----------



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

Rio 5 hours away driving from Belo Horizonte. many people in Belo Horizonte have apartaments in Rio, where they go to stay over the weekend at the beach!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ Do you do that often? I´ve never done that, but I have an aunt in Leblon district in Rio.


----------



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

Inconfidente said:


> ^^ Do you do that often? I´ve never done that, but I have an aunt in Leblon district in Rio.



Not very often.... But my cousin, who is my neighboor, gos every moth to Rio. She has an apartment at Barra, at Av. do Pepê. She has other cousins who have apartements to at the same building. Sometimes I go with her, and other times I go to stay at a friends house at Flamengo. But we usually go on holidays.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ Oh, I see.


----------



## Universal Soulja (Mar 16, 2007)

It looks like los angeles, with a bunch of buildings ad no I have never heard of this place


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

"beautiful horizon" - they weren't kidding. Nice city!


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

that's great, buddy
i do love BH.. ! very nice pictures!! tx!


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it true that there are tons of bars and nightclubs there? And is it really because they lack a beach?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow so beautiful. Thanks for sharing. It looks like a small Sao Paulo


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

kay: Belo tópico, mas já que você quis abranger, ficou faltando fotos do Alta Vila e da Pampulha!  ...também achei muitas fotos repetitivas e dos mesmos lugares, mas em ângulos diferentes (isso é perda de tempo)


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

krudmonk said:


> Is it true that there are tons of bars and nightclubs there? And is it really because they lack a beach?


Yes, that´s kind of true.

It´s the city with more bars in Brazil, if you consider the population.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Universal Soulja said:


> It looks like los angeles, with a bunch of buildings ad no I have never heard of this place


Yes, indeed many people compare it to Los Angeles.


----------



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

HirakataShi said:


> "beautiful horizon" - they weren't kidding. Nice city!


thank you!


----------



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

Universal Soulja said:


> It looks like los angeles, with a bunch of buildings ad no I have never heard of this place



thank you to! Los Angeles is a very beautiful city!


----------



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

I HAVE ADDED MORE PICTURES TO THE THREAD! COME AND CHECK IT OUT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

My contribution: Downtown

More Belo Horizonte:

Downtown


----------



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Maria Theresa. Nice pictures


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

this is a incredible city, amazing, love it!


----------



## craudio (Nov 19, 2006)

I really love this city!


----------



## Squiggles (Aug 21, 2007)

It looks like a cleaner, more beautiful version of Sao Paulo.


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

MY CITY. I LOVE BH


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

MY LOVED CITY IN THE HINTERLAND OF BRAZIL


----------



## CanadianCentaur (Jun 6, 2003)

Belo Horizonte looks nice. Kind of like a mini-Sao Paulo. I had heard of it even before I came here to SSC and SSP, but I had no idea it was this big!

I wonder why they have such height restrictions in many Brazilian cities?


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Lovely thread, like they said, Old, But Gold! lol


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't want to be inconvenient but...you should post the credits...


----------



## ADCA (Sep 16, 2009)

Belo Horizonte sempre nos surpreendendo.... Uma das cidades mais belas do Brasil.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Need some updates... or its my opinion only :shifty:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I don't want to be inconvenient but...you should post the credits...


the guy was banned!







in 2007...Unfortunately ... because the thread was well done. Old but good!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

GIM said:


> the guy was banned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...I saw that just now!!! :shifty:


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

City tower:



FredBH said:


> jah postei essas fotos no thread do Hard Rock Cafe mas decidi abrir um novo com elas.. ateh pq de HRC não tinha nada nas fotos.. vou apagá-las do outro thread..
> 
> mtas fotos estão com o reflexo do vidro.. não reparem.. hehehe
> 
> ...


----------

